

Planes can be hacked remotely with Android app - got2bhockey
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/04/12/plane-hacked-remotely-android/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nakedsecurity+%28Naked+Security+-+Sophos%29

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5531679> (net-security.org)

Other submissions:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5527230> (net-security.org)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5528482> (net-security.org)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5531702> (net-security.org)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5531872> (gizmodo.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5537891> (businessweek.com)

